# Tiki is biting me



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

My rat mom Tiki bites me whenever I put my hand in the cage.
I know it's just to protect her babies.
And we didn't really develop a trust bond in the short period of time that I've had her, I thought we did. She was my snuggle buddy! But I guess not.

I've read on several websites that you are supposed to handle the young every day after the first day.
Belle let me when she had hers last year. And they are incredibly friendly.

But I don't like getting bit! I feel it's best to leave her alone so she doesn't stress and try to handle them more after their eyes open. But will this affect them in any way? Like, make them not as nice as they could be if I handled them every day before that?

At first I thought she thought my fingers were her babies, because she'd try to pull my hand in her nest. And my hands did smell like her babies seeing as I was touching them.
But the next day she went to do it again, and I don't think thats how hard she bites when she carries her babies. She hasn't broke skin, but it still hurts! lol.

What do you all think? 
Leave them alone?
Or keep handling them despite the biting?


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ummm...remove mom and then take out the babies...


----------



## Neuroticax (May 1, 2007)

Yeah you need to try and get mom out first or your hand is going to look like swiss cheese. Give mom a little range time while you do your thing with the babes.


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks,
The babies are only four days old, I didn't know I could give the mom alone time yet.
But I'll try it! I won't take her away for too long obviously.
Thanks guys.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

When I handled my rescue litter from day 1, mom was very anxious away from the babies so I kept it very short. For her sake, and for the babies sake, since they can get cold easily (they cannot regulate their own temp until they have fur)..so it would be 5-10 mins tops while I handled and took their daily pics. Later on you can increase the time, and after a week, Mom usually settles a bit and wants out away from the squalling demanding infants. ;D


----------



## missextreme (Dec 5, 2008)

I did that today! I took her out and she was fine, no biting or anything. And I only took them out to try and sex them. Looks like 6 boys, 5 girls. I'm not for sure though.


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

I only slighlty "petted" by babies when their mom was out playing. I ddint handle them till they got a little bigger and their eyes opened. even though I waited a while they still were extremly friendly when they got older!


----------

